# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Very old guy needs testosterone advice.

## fletcher3

In in my 70's been working out 40 years. My health is splendid, very strong,
no more than 10% body fat. I take Lipitor to keep my lipid levels in the
good range. Slightly enlarged prostate but not really a problem. Sexually
active (younger women make this easy)

I want to try testosterone as an attitude changer, help restore the
driving interests we had as youth, etc. My intent is not to gain much
or any weight. Stronger, yes, if possible.

From a variety of sources the dose of 100mg T-Cyp. (weekly) comes to surface.
What about estrogen?
DHT buildup a potential side effect.

Test. levels checked 2 years ago, got report that it was well in
the normal range, failed to get the numbers.


Any potential to acheive my goal. Open to all suggestions. 

fletch

----------


## lovbyts

Easy, go visit an Endocrinologist, get your blood work done and 90% chance he will set you up with a prescription for Testosterone and you will never have to worry about getting bad black market stuff.

OK you had one doctor say you are in the normal range. Go see a real doctor, Endocrinologist.... Tell him your sex drive is BAD, you are tired all the time and even if your numbers are normal he will more than likely give you a prescription. DONT do the androgel .... Get the real deal, injection.

Everyone is different. My numbers where LOW but I still had a good sex drive.

----------


## fletcher3

Thanks for advice. Again, the T would be strictly for a "feel good" purpose.
Actually, I'm very healthy but I note that my urge to take on new tasks, trips,
etc, is waning. 

fletcher

----------


## BJJ

Why not contemplating HGH?

----------


## BJJ

By the way, welcome here...

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> In in my 70's been working out 40 years. My health is splendid, very strong,
> no more than 10% body fat. I take Lipitor to keep my lipid levels in the
> good range. Slightly enlarged prostate but not really a problem. Sexually
> active (younger women make this easy)
> 
> I want to try testosterone as an attitude changer, help restore the
> driving interests we had as youth, etc. My intent is not to gain much
> or any weight. Stronger, yes, if possible.
> 
> ...


Just go to your doctor or an endo, at your age chances are that you should qualify for HRT or TRT. Moreover, it will completely change you sense of well being. 

Even if you test within the normal ranges, you could just tell the doctor that you're interested in hormone replacement. 

GH therapy is also an option you could look into, but it's a LOT more costly, and more of a long-term, slow-acting, solution. 

If you get put on TRT your doctor will address problems w/ estrogen by providing you with an AI (arimidex ) which is used to eliminate ~83% of estrogen in the body. 

Don't worry about being on TRT + "going on trips/traveling" you can bring your testosterone / needles with you on planes + to other countries, you'll just need a doc's note, etc.

In any case, best of luck.

-VM

----------


## fletcher3

Thank you, one and all!

fletcher

----------


## whiteowl

Fletcher. Been on HRT for 2+ years. The first (well, the first month is a gimme) six months you will feel considerably better. Then you kind of get into a "normal" state so the difference will not be as marked. Keep the E2 in line cause you will give back what you gain if it gets out of control (read educational threads). And (from my experience) more is not better. Best to you mate.

----------


## kaju

> Fletcher. Been on HRT for 2+ years. The first (well, the first month is a gimme) six months you will feel considerably better. Then you kind of get into a "normal" state so the difference will not be as marked. Keep the E2 in line cause you will give back what you gain if it gets out of control (read educational threads). And (from my experience) more is not better. Best to you mate.


Thank you for the quote (more is not better) I wish you could post that quote to every person that does a cycle

----------


## whiteowl

A word to the wise sometimes. I had to demand a test blood test after two+ years of lethargy, insomnia, apathy. Woke up with wicked night sweats and sat down to the internet and ended up at this site after a WebMD symptom search. So after they turned me loose i tried to make up for lost time..i just wanted to be back, ya know? After things headed the wrong direction again i read up here and saw what i was doing. Experience is wasted if you can't pass it on.

----------


## Vettester

> A word to the wise sometimes. I had to demand a test blood test after two+ years of lethargy, insomnia, apathy. Woke up with wicked night sweats and sat down to the internet and ended up at this site after a WebMD symptom search. So after they turned me loose i tried to make up for lost time..i just wanted to be back, ya know? After things headed the wrong direction again i read up here and saw what i was doing. Experience is wasted if you can't pass it on.


Very well said!

----------


## SlimJoe

Welcome

----------


## VegasRenegade

when doc said normal range is ment normal for a man your age you want normal for a 24 year old

----------


## Times Roman

> when doc said normal range is ment normal for a man your age *you want normal for a 24 year* old


I would put it slightly different, but basically the same....

there is a huge difference between "normal", and...

"optimal"

optimal is for a 21 year old. Normal, in your case would be for a 70 year old man. Which would mean about only 10% of the test of a 21 year old.

----------


## clemont51

I'm in the same age bracket. My T was 550 on a age-adjusted scale of 200 to 900.
Test C at 100 mg every 10 days put me about 5X the top of the chart on two follow-up saliva tests.
Now at 50mg and will have blood test results in a couple of days. Feel great, training
hard, having fun. I would like to have a reading of Testosterone and Epitestosterone,
4 to 1 for the former. Been TRTing for about 2 years. Some gonad shrinkage at the former
higher level. Take Tamox 10mg daily.

----------


## bruary17

Welcome! lovbyts is correct. Visit an endo and tell him of your low sex drive and virtual lack for things you were once interested in. Maybe mention that you have a friend on TRT and it works wonders for him. Good luck!

----------


## bruary17

Timeout! Slimjoe is back?

----------


## chi

no that post was from march bruary

----------


## bruary17

> no that post was from march bruary


Oh...........I'm retarded.

----------

